# Another Motorola Team Bike FS (Frankies!)...



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Interesting to have two of these turn up in one week. This is from the Google Bike Rec group:


From: [email protected] - view profile 
Date: Tues, Nov 14 2006 8:17 pm 
Email: "[email protected]" <[email protected]> 
Groups: rec.bicycles.marketplace 

For sale: Team Motorola Caloi by Eddy Merckx road bike. This was a 
Motorola team bike ridden by Frankie Andreu. It has a sticker with his 
name on it. I purchased this bike from the defunct team organization 
when the Motorola sposorship ended years ago. I have the receipt. The 
frame has numerous Motorola team logos. Complete bike. Size: Approx 
60cm c to c. Dura-Ace 8-speed, Cinelli bar & stem. Mavic Paris Roubaix 
wheels with Motorola decals. There is a little rust in a few places 
near the bottom bracket but is in pretty good shape. Ride it or collect 
it. Sorry to see it go but I have too many bikes so this Frankie has to 
go live somewhere else. 
Best offer over $800. 


Cheers,

Texbike


----------

